# is this a golden?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That dog is a Golden. A big one.

BTW, I like Freddy King, he is a riot. He has one video that shows him working two dogs at the same time at the water. Try to find it, it is pretty good


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It could be a golden, or at least a mix of one. You only get a shot of his back most of the video but the fur looks right. The ear set did look off when he turned to face the camera though. For 10 months he's definitely overweight, if not oversized in general. It's hard to tell much from that video though.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a Golden Retriever to me.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you talking about the one with Jake, the puppy who lacks drive? Definitely a Golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely a golden... but el mas gordito for a 10 month old!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Poor dog, looks so over weight. I would have thought he was older than 9 or 10 months. I'm surprised a dog that age would stay in place with those other dogs running back and forth but then he doesn't look like he does a lot of running..


----------

